# A.P.2095 - PILOT'S NOTES GENERAL



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 12, 2008)

Hallo Everybody,

After a long period of digital silence, I am back again!
Due to a computercrash the links in my postings from september 2007 to january 2008 have gone "dead".
My excuses for the inconvenience!

But I have a lot of interesting manuals coming.

One of them:

Pilot's Notes General

A manual that will make reading the British Pilot's Notes a lot more interesting!

Best Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome back old friend.

All the old links are moved to the old thread area. Should help you with ones that where dead. (Then again it goes by date in the area so maybe harder also) Again many thanks for the manuals and welcome back Ron.

Any one finding a dead link please let me know or one of the other moderators know and it will be moved.

All the best
Paul


----------

